# Грыжа L5-S1



## Вис (11 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте. Уже пол года боли в спине снизу, недавно сделал МРТ в описании стоит , Пролапс L5-S1, ( размер не указан), воспалительный процесс в крестце, и дегенеративные изменения еще одного диска с верху. Был сегодня у Нейрохирурга он посмотрел снимки, осмотрел меня и послал делать МРТ грудного отдела. Чего ждать ? К чему это ?

Еще такой вопрос , мог ли я таким упражнением повредить позвоночник?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Фев 2016)

Подробно расскажите о жалобах, течении заболевания, проведённом лечении. Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Вис (11 Фев 2016)

Занимаюсь в спортзале но сверхтяжестей не поднимал максимум 30 -40 кг нагрузка на позвоночник и то не часто. Стал замечать что после бега болит поясница бегать перестал. В августе прошлого года при одевании обуви что то заклинило в низу спины больно было наклонятся но потом как то прошло но чувство скованасти осталось со временем появилось чувство жжения в копчике потом том боль покалывание в ногах и больно наступать на пятки, хруст в крестце и пятке. Сейчас плюс ко всему болит шея и руки, даже иногда немеют во сне. Снимки попробую прикрепить позже. Заранее спасибо !


----------



## Вис (18 Фев 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*,  Здравствуйте. Вот прикрепляю фото МРТ. Скажите на сколько все полохо и чего ждать? Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Фев 2016)

Где остальные снимки?


----------



## Вис (18 Фев 2016)

Дело в том что не получается скопировать снимки с диска. Эти я просто с фотографировал с монитора.


----------

